# Breeder in CO



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

So I'm new to this website, and I am relatively new to the German shepherd breed. I've wanted a GSD since I was 10 years old, and I have done massive amounts of research on the breed to determine if it would be a good fit for me. I've never owned a GSD, but I have owned plenty of other dog breeds and done lots of dog training. I actually walk dogs all day, that's my job, so I do have personal experience with the breed, just never owned one myself.

I've been looking for a good breeder in my area of the country, and I've narrowed it down to two different breeders I'm trying to decide between. One is in Colorado where I'm located, and the other is in Nebraska. Does anyone have recent experience with Rocky Mountain German Shepherds in Colorado? I know there was a thread from a couple of years ago about the breeder, but I haven't seen much else that's more recent. If anyone has any other suggestions about breeders near me, please let me know! I'm willing to drive a bit if it would be a good fit for me. Thank you!


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

If you are looking for working line I would check out DenWolf. I do not have a dog from them but my breeder Sudenblick in TX has ties with them and have similar lines. DenWolf has a breeding listed recently using one of Tanya's males. I also saw a litter from the spring with Athos...if it is the same Athos he is the father of my female. We have been very happy with her. She has nice drive but is very social. She just completed her CGC and has done some therapy work in nursing homes. Check them out. I know Tanya has done a lot of training up there with them so they are working and training their dogs. They also do all the health testing. These are the things I look for in a breeder. Good Luck.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

That's another question I have. Should I get a working line dog? I'm not only searching for an ESA that can travel with me on airplanes, but I'm hoping to be able to do therapy with my dog at some point. I'm disabled, so I am home 12 or 13 hours a day. The longest I'm gone in a single day is an hour or two at the most. Because I live in an apartment I don't have my own private backyard, but I have no issues walking a new puppy as often as necessary. My apartment is actually pretty big, but it's still an apartment. Do you think it would be unwise to get a working line dog when I don't have as much space inside or out?


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

You need to visit with different breeders to see what their dogs are like. There are working lines that are easy to manage and could handle apartment living as long as they are getting training and exercise...there are also some/many that would GO NUTS without the right outlet. The same could be said for show line. A good breeder knows their dogs and what they are like. They will help you pick the right dog. You say you are disabled...I do not know your disability but is a service dog something you should check into? There are several service dog groups in Colorado. Check out Mountain High. I wrote an article a few years ago about a service dog they placed with a little girl here. It may be something to look into. These dogs are trained to work in whatever environment you live in. They use a lot of German Shepherds. Mountain High Service Dogs - Service Dog Training Professionals


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Another service dog trainer is a young lady in Nebraska. She trained Demi, my son's service dog. She also trains to the specific needs someone has. She's also very reasonable with price, especially if you have her pick the dog. The dogs go to dog shows two or three times a month and so are trained with tons of people and dogs around them for distractions. If you have a specific breed, like my son who wanted a GSD, you have to pay for the dog but she goes to a breeder and works with the breeder as to which puppy would be the best one for service work. You may want to also look into her.
Monarch Service Dogs - Monarch Canine Services


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions! Yes, my doctors wanted me to get a service dog a few years ago when I was extremely ill, but we couldn't afford it at the time. I was looking into getting on a list to be given a free service dog, but it would have been at least a two-year wait. Skip forward those two years to now, I would still benefit from a service dog, but I can take care of myself for the most part. 

In some situations, a service dog would be amazing. I have an auto-immune system disorder, so at times, I can't even move because I'm too weak or in too much pain, and a dog that could fetch emergency medications would be great. I also have blood pressure issues, hypertension, and my blood pressure gets into emergency levels sometimes. I haven't done any research on this, but I was wondering if maybe a dog could somehow alert me when my blood pressure is getting too high? I honestly don't know if that is something dogs can do, but it would be very useful.

Another issue I have is passing out or becoming very dizzy. If I'm out in public and pass out, it would be handy for a dog to alert someone nearby who can help me, or even just act as stabilization so that I don't fall over if I'm dizzy.

Anyway, while a service dog would be amazing to have, I'm not sure we can totally afford the full training for one. The situations I described before don't happen that often, so that's why I can take care of myself for the most part, however, if no one is around to help, I'm in trouble.


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

SiegersMom said:


> If you are looking for working line I would check out DenWolf. I do not have a dog from them but my breeder Sudenblick in TX has ties with them and have similar lines. DenWolf has a breeding listed recently using one of Tanya's males. I also saw a litter from the spring with Athos...if it is the same Athos he is the father of my female. We have been very happy with her. She has nice drive but is very social. She just completed her CGC and has done some therapy work in nursing homes. Check them out. I know Tanya has done a lot of training up there with them so they are working and training their dogs. They also do all the health testing. These are the things I look for in a breeder. Good Luck.


 If it is the same dog.. Athos is the grandfather (mothers side) of my 6 month old pup. I love Sudenblick! Tanya was great at picking out the right pup for me. Great lines. My boy has great temperament and drive, but still knows how to settle down when needed. Very smart and eager learn


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Milliegsd said:


> If it is the same dog.. Athos is the grandfather (mothers side) of my 6 month old pup. I love Sudenblick! Tanya was great at picking out the right pup for me. Great lines. My boy has great temperament and drive, but still knows how to settle down when needed. Very smart and eager learn



I have an Athos/Capris daughter. We just lover her. She is 1 1/2 now and is just a lover. We passed our CGC in the summer


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

*Update*

So after talking with my doctor, we decided that a service dog would be highly beneficial to me. I am now looking for a working line German shepherd breeder whose dogs would do well as true service dogs. We are willing to travel up to 10 hours away from Denver, CO for the right dog. If anyone knows of any breeders in my area with dogs that would do well in service work, please let me know. Thanks!


----------

